# Hyatt Maui / Kaanapali



## NCalwake

Just toured the new building at the Hyatt Residence Club in Maui and know there have been some threads on this building in the past, but is there any view on if any reason to purchase from the developer here?  As noted before, pricing for a 2 bed / 2 bath is $56K-$124K depending on week and floor band.  Seems like it won't be an easy building to transfer into from another Hyatt property, but there also seems to be quite a lot of supply on Kaanapali (as well as Starwood building another 390 villas which opens in 2017 -> http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...to-build-new-390-villa-time-share-resort.html).  Seems like other competing properties have also seen prices drop 35-50% on Kaanapali over time.

I get the sense the only reason to buy here is if you want a specific week which you will use generally year after year for many years to come.  Even then, seems like there might be a better purchase price in 3-5 years, but would be curious if any thoughts.  Probably have answered my own question, just trying to resist the impulse buy given how nice the units, lanais and views were.  Have never owned a TS so also tough to want to jump in on a very much premium priced property in the first go-around.

Thanks


----------



## taffy19

There is a resale posted already on Redweek for week #42 for odd years at a reduced price.  It is listed by a Real Estate Broker who is also a TUG member.  His name is on the ad and he is highly regarded here on TUG.

You may have a look there but you need to register or sign-in.  Here is the ad #R628985.

PS.  By the way, did you stop by next door and looked at the Marriott timeshare condos?  They are really nice too and there are others right on Ka'anapali Beach so do not make a quick decision, if you are still there.  The Marriott has many re-sale condos listed on RedWeek or here on TUG.


----------



## brigechols

iconnections said:


> There is a resale posted already on Redweek for week #42 for odd years at a reduced price.  It is listed by a Real Estate Broker who is also a TUG member.  His name is on the ad and he is highly regarded here on TUG.
> 
> You may have a look there but you need to register or sign-in.  Here is the ad #R628985.
> 
> PS.  By the way, did you stop by next door and looked at the Marriott timeshare condos?  They are really nice too and there are others right on Ka'anapali Beach so do not make a quick decision, if you are still there.  The Marriott has many re-sale condos listed on RedWeek or here on TUG.



I took a tour of the Hyatt. The three bedroom is a gorgeous villa with an AMAZING lanai. DH suffered from sticker shock  and asked me to work on an exchange into this property. I told him our chances are slim to none. He sighed and happily returned to WKORVN


----------



## lizap

Hyatt Maui is very difficult even for other Hyatt owners to exchange into at this point.




brigechols said:


> I took a tour of the Hyatt. The three bedroom is a gorgeous villa with an AMAZING lanai. DH suffered from sticker shock  and asked me to work on an exchange into this property. I told him our chances are slim to none. He sighed and happily returned to WKORVN


----------



## davidvel

NCalwake said:


> Just toured the new building at the Hyatt Residence Club in Maui and know there have been some threads on this building in the past, but is there any view on if any reason to purchase from the developer here?  As noted before, pricing for a 2 bed / 2 bath is $56K-$124K depending on week and floor band.  Seems like it won't be an easy building to transfer into from another Hyatt property, but there also seems to be quite a lot of supply on Kaanapali (as well as Starwood building another 390 villas which opens in 2017 -> http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...to-build-new-390-villa-time-share-resort.html).  Seems like other competing properties have also seen prices drop 35-50% on Kaanapali over time.
> 
> I get the sense the only reason to buy here is if you want a specific week which you will use generally year after year for many years to come.  Even then, seems like there might be a better purchase price in 3-5 years, but would be curious if any thoughts.  Probably have answered my own question, just trying to resist the impulse buy given how nice the units, lanais and views were.  Have never owned a TS so also tough to want to jump in on a very much premium priced property in the first go-around.
> 
> Thanks


Those kind of numbers are hard to comprehend. Assuming a $75,000 purchase price, and $2,500/yr MF, it would take you at least 30 years to spend that much if you rented a week for $5,000/week ($715 per night) each year.


----------



## taffy19

brigechols said:


> I took a tour of the Hyatt. The three bedroom is a gorgeous villa with an AMAZING lanai. DH suffered from sticker shock  and asked me to work on an exchange into this property. I told him our chances are slim to none. He sighed and happily returned to WKORVN


There was one today, as you know. 
I have a link to some pictures if anyone is interested but I haven't finished the album yet because I need to delete more pictures of so many I have taken and try to keep the best ones only in the album.

The 3 BR condos are amazing and are very large plus have the best views.  Both the Marriott Resort oceanfront condos next door and the Hyatt Ka'anapali 3 BR bedroom condos didn't block each other's view so it was master-planned well.


----------



## RichardL

Just to comment on the above.  I also took the tour, and was impressed, but  the
sticker shock stopped me.  I recall the closer explaining how strenuous the purchase agreement and deed provided for a ROFR and how hard Hyatt would
"defend" the interests of their remaining owners by exercising a high price.

I am also a Hyatt point owner and have a waitlist request for anytime that has not been filed for the past 6 months.  So yes, trading in for other Hyatt owners is not easily.  The point value of 2200 for a trade seems to good to be true, and the fact that I have not gotten any trades seems to prove my suspicion.

Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Kal

RichardL said:


> ...I am also a Hyatt point owner and have a waitlist request for anytime that has not been filed for the past 6 months. So yes, trading in for other Hyatt owners is not easily. The point value of 2200 for a trade seems to good to be true, and the fact that I have not gotten any trades seems to prove my suspicion.
> 
> Hope I am wrong.



Just remember, a new owner must first decide they do not want to occupy their unit for the week they own.  Then they would need to let it go into the HRC pool for selection by HRC owners such as yourself. Any HRC member at the top of the wait list would be able to confirm the reservation.

 My guess is a Maui owner would rent it out themselves for maybe $3500 for the week rather than let the unit go into the HRC pool.  But then one must wonder how long it will take a new Maui owner to decide they don't want to occupy their $50K to $160K purchase!


----------



## BocaBoy

lizap said:


> Hyatt Maui is very difficult even for other Hyatt owners to exchange into at this point.


Why is this?  Most weeks there have not yet been sold and I would have thought the developer would be depositing quite a few weeks into II this early.  I know I saw quite a few just after the resort opened.  At the very least I would have thought that other Hyatt owners could use points to get a reservation.  Are they all being rented by Hyatt for cash?  That does not seem likely.


----------



## BocaBoy

Kal said:


> Just remember, a new owner must first decide they do not want to occupy their unit for the week they own.  Then they would need to let it go into the HRC pool for selection by HRC owners such as yourself. Any HRC member at the top of the wait list would be able to confirm the reservation.
> 
> My guess is a Maui owner would rent it out themselves for maybe $3500 for the week rather than let the unit go into the HRC pool.  But then one must wonder how long it will take a new Maui owner to decide they don't want to occupy their $50K to $160K purchase!



That makes sense if the resort had sold most of its weeks, but that is not yet the case.


----------



## wilma

BocaBoy said:


> Why is this?  Most weeks there have not yet been sold and I would have thought the developer would be depositing quite a few weeks into II this early.  I know I saw quite a few just after the resort opened.  At the very least I would have thought that other Hyatt owners could use points to get a reservation.  Are they all being rented by Hyatt for cash?  That does not seem likely.



They are sending out postcards offering $199/nt for a 2 bedroom unit if you sit through the sales spiel.


----------



## Kal

What you are seeing is the Hyatt marketing group using available rooms to generate sales of time share units. They could also use those unsold rooms in any way they please. However, the unsold units are rarely placed into the HRC system.

Any HRC owner cannot use their Interval points to obtain a reservation at a HRC resort. Those are HRC rules.


----------



## taffy19

When we were there, the resort was well occupied and I met several couples that were there on a promotion so had to take the tour.  The promotion is very reasonable to stay in a 2 BR condo.  They used to have it advertised here but I don't see it anymore as I just looked again.

http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/hvc/en/offers.html


----------



## TFTG

Looks like a resale is already available for Hyatt Kaanapali Beach, though I wonder if Hyatt would exercise their ROFR for this property?  Week 49 for $59,900.  Given that the developer pricing can be close to this right now and you would't get the "developer perks" such as gold passport option or incentives they offer, this one may be a hard sell at this price.

For anyone interested, I saw the resale on paradise timeshare resales website.  I have worked with them before and they are good.


----------



## vacationtime1

RandyS84 said:


> Looks like a resale is already available for Hyatt Kaanapali Beach, though I wonder if Hyatt would exercise their ROFR for this property?  *Week 49 for $59,900*.  Given that the developer pricing can be close to this right now and you would't get the "developer perks" such as gold passport option or incentives they offer, this one may be a hard sell at this price.
> 
> For anyone interested, I saw the resale on paradise timeshare resales website.  I have worked with them before and they are good.




That is or is awfully close to the developer price, assuming it's a two bedroom.


----------



## TFTG

vacationtime1 said:


> That is or is awfully close to the developer price, assuming it's a two bedroom.



Yes a two bedroom unit and yes very close the developer pricing I saw.  It is a lower level, floors 1-3.  Interested in seeing what Hyatt will do with this in regards to ROFR.  

I'm fairly new to TUG BBS and not sure if I can post the link to it?


----------



## vacationtime1

RandyS84 said:


> Yes a two bedroom unit and yes very close the developer pricing I saw.  It is a lower level, floors 1-3.  Interested in seeing what Hyatt will do with this in regards to ROFR.
> 
> I'm fairly new to TUG BBS and not sure if I can post the link to it?



I have no direct experience with Hyatt's exercise of ROFR, but I can say with certainty that they will not exercise ROFR if the resale price is 80% - 100% of the developer price.  Why?  Because marketing costs consumes about half of every dollar on developer sales (those freebies are not free for the person paying them, plus they pay the salespeople on commission).  Therefore, unless the developer cannot ROFR for less than about half of the sale price, they will actually lose money.  If you check on the Marriott board, one of the wiser, quantitative posters has calculated that Marriott will not ROFR unless the resale price is less than 23% of what they intend to sell it for -- a calculation that seems just about right to me.


----------



## Henry M.

I just toured this property yesterday. It is indeed very nice. One of the things that held me back, though, is the requirement to get a fixed week. I only have experience with Starwood, so perhaps this is not as bad as it seems.

For me, I can't commit to travel the same week every year. I much prefer the whole year float I get with Starwood on Maui. Can someone with Hyatt experience comment on how difficult it would be to come back to this resort in a week other than the one you buy? I actually liked the mountain view 1BR units, and they are not outrageously expensive. However, I do need flexibility on when to come. Hyatt could be a nice complement to the Starwood system. They have a few nice locations away from where Starwood has theirs.

An additional question, if I change my week, does it mean I could get either a mountain view or ocean view unit? The salespeople weren't all that clear on this. It seems all 1BR are worth the same, from an exchange point of view.


----------



## Kal

The unit/week you purchase has a point value.  If you choose not to occupy that unit, it reverts to the HRC which in turn would be available to other HRC members.  You can then use your points to request an alternate unit/week at Maui or any other HRC resort.  The number of points required to reserve a Maui unit would be a function of the unit size, placement in the building and week.  It would take lots of points to reserve a 3-BR unit compared to a 1-BR unit.

 What is the probability of getting your reservation request granted for the alternate unit???  IMO, nil as you would then be competing with all the other HRC members who want to get a reservation at Maui.


----------



## lizap

At this stage (maybe later), I would not count on getting another week that you want at this new, high demand resort.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

iconnections said:


> There was one today, as you know.
> I have a link to some pictures if anyone is interested but I haven't finished the album yet because I need to delete more pictures of so many I have taken and try to keep the best ones only in the album.
> 
> The 3 BR condos are amazing and are very large plus have the best views.  Both the Marriott Resort oceanfront condos next door and the Hyatt Ka'anapali 3 BR bedroom condos didn't block each other's view so it was master-planned well.



I can't even get into WKORVN with my Starwood preference, so I know I have no hope of ever scoring a unit at this resort….


----------



## Henry M.

Thanks, everyone. It seems the program with a fixed week is just not for me. 

Are all Hyatt properties sold as fixed weeks?


----------



## jjs17

*Hyatt trades*

The new high end resort will be tough but the others have been very easy.  I've had trades filled at every resort I have tried so far with the exception of ski weeks in Aspen.  Our biggest concern before buying was getting holiday weeks / prime resorts when school is out and this has been a non-issue for us.


----------



## tahoeJoe

Sugarcubesea said:


> I can't even get into WKORVN with my Starwood preference, so I know I have no hope of ever scoring a unit at this resort….



I know this is off topic but as a fellow SDO owner, what trades has the Starwood preference gotten you? PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Henry M.

Do developer purchases from Hyatt lose as much value as those from Starwood or Marriott? The Hyatt sales person tried to tell us that once Maui sold out? Hyatt would put in place a resale office to try to keep up the market value of the property. Have they done anything like that elsewhere? 

They also pointed at the Beaver Creek property to show how valuable Hyatt could be saying those timeshares have gone up in value over time. 

Henry


----------



## Kal

emuyshondt said:


> ...They also pointed at the Beaver Creek property to show how valuable Hyatt could be saying those timeshares have gone up in value over time.
> 
> Henry



The "value" is only in Hyatt's eyes.  That's the price they place on a unit they are selling.  If the only source of pricing information provided to a potential buyer is from the developer (Hyatt) then the "retail" purchase price would increase from previous years.  The developer adds on all the sales and marketing costs to what they are selling, but that is basically a cost of sales charge.

 If one considers re-sale purchased, the "value" often drops by at least 50-60%.


----------



## Henry M.

Thanks for confirming it is just like all the other big timeshare systems.

Are all Hyatt timeshares sold with fixed weeks?


----------



## ondeadlin

emuyshondt said:


> They also pointed at the Beaver Creek property to show how valuable Hyatt could be saying those timeshares have gone up in value over time.



I'm in Beaver Creek most years to ski.  There's always a sheet of available resale weeks available - and there's always lots of inventory.  The prices are unrealistic and, in some cases, I see the same weeks for sale year after year after year.

This week (link) has been for sale on eBay for months, listed and re-listed again.  Nobody's even vaguely interested at this price, in large part because of the MFs IMO ($4,675 per year for 2680 points).

I expect the MFs for Maui will also be an issue.

A few predictions:  (1) At some point they'll re-adjust the point values of the Maui weeks so they're worth more, just like they did at Carmel; they'll need to to justify the price IMO; (2) the MFs will quickly top $2,500 and perhaps $3,000; (3) you'll see resale weeks on eBay for under $15,000 within 36 months.


----------



## Kal

emuyshondt said:


> ...Are all Hyatt properties sold as fixed weeks?



All the units are sold as fixed weeks.  However some resorts include floating time beyond the fixed week ownership.


----------



## Henry M.

I'm still trying to understand the seasons and trading options, specifically in Maui to move from one week to another.

Could you confirm my understanding?

1.) There is only one season on Maui - Diamond. The fact that they sell different weeks for different number of dollars doesn't matter when it comes time to trade. Right? 

2.) Unit values are determined strictly by season and number of rooms. Views don't matter. Since Maui has only 1 season, all 1BR units have the same value, as do all 2BR and 3BR within their number of rooms. Band within the building (Lower, Middle or Upper) or ocean vs. mountain views have no bearing on this value. 

3.) If I can't use whatever week I buy, I am standing in line behind all other Hyatt owners (not just Maui owners) that put in an exchange request (and have enough points), in order to get a different week on Maui.

4.) The chances of such an exchange are virtually non-existent. There are very few units to begin with (130 for any given week), and most owners would likely rent or use their week.

 5.) The Hyatt program on Maui is best suited to those that want to go there the exact same week every year. Others probably need not apply, or should buy at a different property?


----------



## vacationtime1

emuyshondt said:


> I'm still trying to understand the seasons and trading options, specifically in Maui to move from one week to another.
> 
> Could you confirm my understanding?
> 
> 1.) There is only one season on Maui - Diamond. The fact that they sell different weeks for different number of dollars doesn't matter when it comes time to trade. Right?
> 
> 2.) Unit values are determined strictly by season and number of rooms. Views don't matter. Since Maui has only 1 season, all 1BR units have the same value, as do all 2BR and 2BR within their number of rooms. Band within the building (Lower, Middle or Upper) or ocean vs. mountain views have no bearing on this value.
> 
> 3.) If I can't use whatever week I buy, I am standing in line behind all other Hyatt owners (not just Maui owners) that put in an exchange request (and have enough points), in order to get a different week on Maui.
> 
> 4.) The chances of such an exchange are virtually non-existent. There are very few units to begin with (130 for any given week), and most owners would likely rent or use their week.
> 
> 5.) The Hyatt program on Maui is best suited to those that want to go there the exact same week every year. Others probably need not apply, or should buy at a different property?



I have the same understanding on each point; that's why we didn't buy. 

The units are outstanding and the price point wasn't that bad (we were looking at a week 50; we like traveling then), but the realization that we would be locking ourselves into a two bedroom unit for a specific week with essentially zero flexibility if we were using it to go to Maui, made it not work for us.


----------



## Henry M.

I've reached the same conclusion, Robert. Thanks to everybody that answered all my questions!


----------



## Kal

emuyshondt said:


> I'm still trying to understand the seasons and trading options, specifically in Maui to move from one week to another.
> 
> Could you confirm my understanding?



You've got it absolutely correct.


----------



## jtp1947

For anyone who has stayed at the property on the promotion and had to sit through the presentation, how high pressure was it?  We are scheduled to be at the property in November.  Also, from your room, what view did did you have?  Thank you.


----------



## Henry M.

Let me tell you my experience. 

I just walked into an open model near the pool, and a salesperson happened to be there. Rebecca was not high pressure at all. She answered all our questions, showed us the models we wanted to see, and tried to explain the program as best as she could. We were actually interested and liked the product.

When it came to discussing prices, she called in a manager named John. I would not say he was high pressure, but he was very misleading. He had sold Starwood timeshares for several years (confirmed by a Starwood friend down the road). Since I own Starwood, I hoped he would be a good resource to understand the differences. In the end, what he was telling me was not the truth.

I asked about coming at different times of the year if I bought a fixed week, and he told me "it is exactly like Starwood, but with the benefit that you at least had the one week guaranteed. You can trade for another week if you want to come at a different time." Ha!

Exchanging these units is nowhere near the way Starwood works. It can't be if every single week is fixed. I would have been very mad if I had purchased a week based on his information. I actually like the resort a lot, and if it weren't for the fixed weeks and the difficulty in trading for a different time of the year, even just a week or two away from my ownership, I might have bought one, despite developer prices. Fixed weeks can be an added value for many, but not for me. I am not saying Starwood is better, but it is different. Each system appeals to different needs. 

We were done in maybe 90 minutes, and got a free snorkeling trip to Lanai with Pacific Whale Foundation. I would have preferred a smaller boat, but the trip turned out very nice, as we ran into a very large pod of dolphins that just hung around the boat for a long time. We finally left the dolphins so we could go to our snorkeling stop. Overall, it was worth going to the presentation to see the units and learn a little about the program. Of course TUG is the best place to fill in all the details and double check every single promise made by the sales people.

I don't attend sales presentations just for the prizes. My vacation time is worth much more than the $100-$200 worth of goodies. However, I do find them useful to learn some details and see a product I might actually be interested in. For a very steep discount on a stay on Maui, it was probably worth the time, and it was not so high pressure that you couldn't say no.


----------



## LisaH

Since all weeks have the same amount of points and low season weeks are cheaper to buy, wouldn't it make sense if Hyatt gives Maui owners 1-2 months exclusive reservation window before opening to all other owners? I know this is not how Hyatt's internal trades are handled now, but given the fact that they are charging so much more for a Maui week with no extra points (all Diamonds are 2200 a week for 2BR), it would make the less-desirable weeks more attractive to sell. I for one might just consider buying a cheaper week there if such changes are made...


----------



## taffy19

LisaH said:


> Since all weeks have the same amount of points and low season weeks are cheaper to buy, wouldn't it make sense if Hyatt gives Maui owners 1-2 months exclusive reservation window before opening to all other owners? I know this is not how Hyatt's internal trades are handled now, but given the fact that they are charging so much more for a Maui week with no extra points (all Diamonds are 2200 a week for 2BR), it would make the less-desirable weeks more attractive to sell. I for one might just consider buying a cheaper week there if such changes are made...


i understood that we can request a different week at this resort before giving up our week first so you will not lose your fixed week if your request for the other week doesn't come through.

Isn't this different from the way it usually works?  I am going to double check it again and report back.


----------



## Henry M.

I think being able to put in a request without giving up your week is nice, but I'm not sure how helpful it will be if there aren't any weeks to be had. It sounds from the discussion above and in the Starwood forums like it would be difficult to find an alternate week, even if just competing with other Maui owners, let alone all Hyatt owners. There just aren't that many units at this property and all are pre-assigned to the individual week owners. It would be even worse if you needed an alternate week in a 1BR, where there are only 18 units.

The new Starwood property in Ka'anapali will have some fixed weeks for sale, but they only a lot up to 25% of available units to be fixed. That way you have at least a little chance of grabbing something if you plan ahead a little. I get the feeling with Hyatt you have to effectively use whatever week you buy or go to another location.


----------



## taffy19

emuyshondt said:


> I think being able to put in a request without giving up your week is nice, but I'm not sure how helpful it will be if there aren't any weeks to be had. It sounds from the discussion above and in the Starwood forums like it would be difficult to find an alternate week, even if just competing with other Maui owners, let alone all Hyatt owners. There just aren't that many units at this property and all are pre-assigned to the individual week owners. It would be even worse if you needed an alternate week in a 1BR, where there are only 18 units.
> 
> The new Starwood property in Ka'anapali will have some fixed weeks for sale, but they only a lot up to 25% of available units to be fixed. That way you have at least a little chance of grabbing something if you plan ahead a little. I get the feeling with Hyatt you have to effectively use whatever week you buy or go to another location.


I called the Residence Club and found out that *everyone* can request a different week *anywhere* without giving up their own week first so that tells me enough now that your chances to get a week at Ka'anapali are nil for the time being as most owners will use their week or may rent it out as that is what we would do.

Our salesman knew that we were not interested in any other week at the Ka'anapali or in other locations as we were trying to string four Maui weeks together at different fixed week/unit resorts and we finally accomplished this.

I wonder now why he even mentioned it?   He never said that it was for ALL locations and should have mentioned that, IMO, and I was mistaken with my assumption that it was only here so would like to set the record straight. 

I would never buy a unit for renting out if they are fixed weeks unless it is a week that is in very high demand but then they are expensive to buy.

Interesting to read that the new Starwood property will have some fixed week condos too because the demand is there.  I heard that a few people bought multiple weeks in the 3 BR condos and were staying on the highest floor.  Some families bought multiple fixed week/units too at the Marriott when they started selling the new towers there.


----------



## Henry M.

I think you can fix weeks and units even in the current Ka'anapali resorts. When I bought in around 2002/2003, you could pay I think 10% to fix a week, and an extra 10% on top of that to fix a unit. They already had some limit on how many units that could be done to, so as not to disrupt the float system. Same in St. John when I bought in Bay Vista section there a couple of years ago.

Maybe I'll just exchange with you sometime! 

Actually, I will likely just use up all the weeks I have in Maui before thinking of using any other system. The reason I was looking at Hyatt is that I'd have access to other nice locations over the ones Starwood has. Still, the majority of the time I'd want to go to Maui. In retrospect, I'm probably better off just renting out my unit and renting a Hyatt unit elsewhere on the few occasions I'd want to go there, instead of adding to my yearly maintenance fees. Even if I wanted more time on Maui, it would probably be best to stick to one timeshare company and buy resale, or better yet, buy a condo at the Ka'anapali Royal and go there totally unrestricted.


----------



## jtp1947

Are there bar-b-q's on the grounds?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

*Hyatt Maui*

We were told the same thing about resales that they would just be from the developer but they told other people we met that they could sell them themselves if they wanted to down the road as that was a selling point for them.They knew that we had bought our Hyatt on the resale market , thus the comment. We stayed at the hotel next door but used the pool at the residence club, less crowded and did a tour.We were impressed. My husband got carried away and was almost ready to buy a 1 bedroom garden view but we came out with just the lanai trip. 
There were  a few folks at the pool staying at the residence club for 700 a week, a deal through American Express cards. I don't think that is available currently however.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

There are grills but they are pool side back from the ocean. I noticed that the Marriott had grills and covered tables ocean front which is nice. The Hyatt had a nice grocery store that sold salads,pizza drinks and sandwiches right by the pool and prices were reasonable, a nice option from eating poolside all the time with their higher prices. They had a slip and slide  water castle and games set up for the kids one day which was impressive and complementary yoga and exercises classes on the lawn by the ocean in the morning. We just got back last night


----------



## DeniseM

Question:  Are all of the two bedrooms ocean view or oceanfront?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

The only non ocean view rooms are 9 1 bedrooms on the mountain side which actually were not bad views at all. The presentation was not high pressure at all, in fact we met a Westin owner who commented how low pressure it was and that a Westin presentation would be much more intense. He felt they were too laid back to get the job done well.


----------



## DeniseM

Thank you - How do they designate the 2 Bdm. views? - Are some called "ocean view" and some "ocean front" or are they all under one designation?


----------



## Henry M.

During our presentation, all the rooms were called Ocean View, except for the 9 Mountain View 1BR. They also had "bands" that represented how high the units were. 1BR and 3BR had lower and upper bands. The 2BR had lower, middle and upper bands. Lower were essentially the first two or three floors.

I would say the rooms are situated kind of like Building 5 at WKORV-N. They are almost parallel to the beach, behind the pool area.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

The units are pretty far back from the ocean. There is a grassy area in front of the ocean then the pools and then behind the pools are the units. you can not hear the ocean from the balcony though the view is nice.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

*trading Maui*

was just on the website and there is a 2 night opening in Nov and a 3 night in Jan. both 2 bedrooms. Easier to get into Maui I guess then Siesta Key. If you put this together with another stay it is a way to check it out. We just got back or I'd be jumping on it


----------



## Marathoner

*The law of numbers*



Tucson traveler said:


> was just on the website and there is a 2 night opening in Nov and a 3 night in Jan. both 2 bedrooms. Easier to get into Maui I guess then Siesta Key. If you put this together with another stay it is a way to check it out. We just got back or I'd be jumping on it



131 villas at Hyatt Maui vs 44 units at Siesta Key (and a good percentage of the Siesta Key units are whole ownership) should mean that Maui will always be an easier trade.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

Just did the tour today. The price for an EOY 1 bedroom oceanview was $27,900 for one of the cheaper weeks were were looking at from end of August through October. Many weeks were sold out. Maintenance fee for the 1 bedroom I was told was $1600 but I am sure that is partially subsidized at this point. 
The units were beautiful but actually over the top for what I would need for a vacation condo. Full Bosch appliances in the kitchen.
Most of the people staying there were on preview packages.

One thing I did not understand with Hyatt is that all weeks at this property are considered Platinum with a wide range of prices, but yet all weeks are valued with the same number of points?


----------



## TFTG

Carlsbadguy said:


> Just did the tour today. The price for an EOY 1 bedroom oceanview was $27,900 for one of the cheaper weeks were were looking at from end of August through October. Many weeks were sold out. Maintenance fee for the 1 bedroom I was told was $1600 but I am sure that is partially subsidized at this point.
> The units were beautiful but actually over the top for what I would need for a vacation condo. Full Bosch appliances in the kitchen.
> Most of the people staying there were on preview packages.
> 
> One thing I did not understand with Hyatt is that all weeks at this property are considered Platinum with a wide range of prices, but yet all weeks are valued with the same number of points?



I think you meant all weeks are considered 'Diamond'.  But yes all weeks have the same point value and are Diamond weeks in the Hyatt Residence Club program.  

My thoughts on this is that the difference in purchase price for the weeks is largely attributed to the fact its Maui, the demand of a particular week and what floor you'll be on.  

They priced the units according to travel demand which would make you think less in demand weeks would not be considered Diamond and worth less points, but it would likely be a hard sell telling someone that their Maui week isn't equivalent in points to another resort in the Hyatt system.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

Yes I did mean Diamond.
I was walking by a Timeshare Resale office and noticed they had a 2 Bedroom EOY Lower Floor for week 42 listed for $25,000. I think that is at least $10,000 under developer price.


----------



## jeepie

wilma said:


> They are sending out postcards offering $199/nt for a 2 bedroom unit if you sit through the sales spiel.


Just got an offer at $149 per night...sales must be slow...


----------



## ral

Is this a targeted offer? I am looking for additional nights in Maui and wouldn't mind attending a sales presentation.


----------



## jeepie

ral said:


> Is this a targeted offer? I am looking for additional nights in Maui and wouldn't mind attending a sales presentation.


Looks like it is targeted. Personalized letter with a Priority Reservation Number.  Six days, five nights. Must call before September 16th (and you also get a $100 gift certificate). Two bedroom. Stay between 1/1/16 and 8/31/16. Usual fine print. Haven't called yet, as I'm not sure if I want to use it. You may want to call them, and ask if they have a promotion for you. Cheers.


----------



## larryb

jeepie said:


> Looks like it is targeted. Personalized letter with a Priority Reservation Number.  Six days, five nights. Must call before September 16th (and you also get a $100 gift certificate). Two bedroom. Stay between 1/1/16 and 8/31/16. Usual fine print. Haven't called yet, as I'm not sure if I want to use it. You may want to call them, and ask if they have a promotion for you. Cheers.



I just stayed there at their $199 rate.  The property is pretty sweet.  Amenities are awesome.  I like the fact that we can go next door and use the pool and whatnot.  My kid loved it and the slide with the 9ft pool is perfect.

I would love to buy a week or two there but the prices are a bit much.  I did go thru the sales spiel and at 45 mins I was out.   The sales person knew off the bat that it would be an uphill battle with me.   I did get my 10K points though.  To me the 10K points was a better option than the $100 resort credit.

I would likely by a unit on the top floors once the prices are at 25K or less for a week.  Add that the $2.5-$3.0K maintenance fee.

Also, in speaking to the salesperson, I asked about selling my unit to a family member.  He said you can gift it or sell it to anyone for anything and all the perks that come with the unit are transferred to the new owner.  You are not stripped of anything when passing it on to someone else.   So if you wanted to be crazy and convert your 2200 hyatt points to 90K hotel points you could .. but then you shouldn't have a timeshare to begin with..  just a credit card.


----------



## larryb

Does anyone have a list of the developer prices?  I should of taken a picture of it when I has there for their different weeks.   I was also surprised when they offered float weeks for sale.   I didn't ask about it but they offered it as well.  They offered the float weeks for less than what buying a specific week cost.  To the tune of about 10-20K less.

If anyone can provide that info, that would be great!

Larry


----------



## TFTG

larryb said:


> Does anyone have a list of the developer prices?  I should of taken a picture of it when I has there for their different weeks.   I was also surprised when they offered float weeks for sale.   I didn't ask about it but they offered it as well.  They offered the float weeks for less than what buying a specific week cost.  To the tune of about 10-20K less.
> 
> If anyone can provide that info, that would be great!
> 
> Larry



I have an "owners update" tomorrow morning and wil get the current prices they're listing at.  Will also inquire about the float weeks. Sounds like something related to a new program Interval Int'l announced on their last earnings call. Will find out tmrw. 

Also unless they've drastically changed the program, selling a unit to another person means they don't get some of the "developer perks" one of those being the option to convert to the 90k gold passport program.  Not sure about gifting a timeshare though. 

Don't ever believe what the sales person says unless you see it in writing somewhere. Ask them next time where it is in writing.


----------



## Henry M.

When I did a presentation in July, I specifically was looking for float weeks and did not buy because all they had were fixed weeks. I'd be surprised if they had such a major change mid stream. I am interested in hearing more about it!

I'd also Li,e to know how they would float the mountain view 1BR. Would all 1BR be treated the same (mountain view and ocean view), or can you only float to another equal (e.g.mountainview) unit. There are only 9 of them, I think. 

I think an issue with floating there is the low number of units available. There are only less than 20 1BR units, for example, so it would be hard to find a unit to exchange into, even if they all floated all the time. I think there are 133 units total, so even with 2BR units, which are the majority, it might be hard to find inventory even during low demand weeks.


----------



## larryb

Thanks!, look forward to getting more information.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

I did the presentation few weeks ago and I think a EOY 1 Bedroom Oceanview on a low floor for late August thru October was $27,9000. 

I did see a 2 bedroom listed at a resale office for $25,000 for EOY and I think the same time frame and lower floors.


----------



## TFTG

larryb said:


> Thanks!, look forward to getting more information.



Sorry for taking so long to post the information...

I attended an "Owners Update", though it turned into a full blown sales presentation.  

Some of the answers to the questions in posts above are:

There are no float weeks being offered, everything is fixed week.  I asked about the new program announced by Interval Intl recently and got blank stares back...

Pricing for 1 bedroom ocean EY is $39k to 75k depending on week (Christmas/NY is ~$85k)
EOY Ocean is $30k to 52k

Pricing for 1 bedroom mtn view EY is $30k to 57k
EOY mtn view is $18k to 34k

2 bedroom ranges from $59.8k to 100k (Christmas and NY is higher, ~$100k-129k)

Current developer incentive was 150k hyatt gold passport points for EY 2 bedroom and 125k points for EOY 2 bedroom.  1 bedroom points incentive was lower.  Higher season weeks may have a higher point incentive, 200k points.

Some other things I asked about:
As of September 2015, 35% of the inventory is sold out.  
Prices have gone up slightly since last year, ~5-8% higher for same weeks.


----------



## taffy19

Kal has a web page about the Hyatt properties. His price sheets are newer than mine but the prices may have changed since 1914?

He also shows a brochure of the condos with the floor plans too.

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCNew.htm


----------



## TFTG

iconnections said:


> Kal has a web page about the Hyatt properties. His price sheets are newer than mine but the prices may have changed since 1914?
> 
> He also shows a brochure of the condos with the floor plans too.
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCNew.htm



I didn't get a picture of the current pricing, as they didn't leave us with the price sheets unattended, but the prices have gone up a little from the price sheets listed on Kal's website from 2014.  Kal's website has lots of good information on HRC and when I was first introduced to HRC, the website provided lots of valuable information.


----------



## gratiem

iconnections said:


> Kal has a web page about the Hyatt properties. His price sheets are newer than mine but the prices may have changed since 1914?
> 
> He also shows a brochure of the condos with the floor plans too.
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCNew.htm



We were there last week, and the price for a 2BR during the same week changed from $63k to $65k.


----------



## HudsHut

I received a preview offer in the mail yesterday. It is for
6 days, 5 nights
2br, 2ba
$1495

which must be reserved by Dec 2, 2015, for dates between January 1, 2016 and December 18, 2016.

The number to call to reserve the stay is 1-800-665-8455.


----------



## jtp1947

DeniseM said:


> Question:  Are all of the two bedrooms ocean view or oceanfront?



We just got back last night from the Hyatt Residence Club staying on a preview package of $995 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom unit. The package also included a $100 certificate for use on the property or next door at the hotel. Valet parking was included. The Hyatt classifies the 2 and 3 bedroom units as ocean view, but to me, they are ocean front and you can definitely hear the waves from inside the unit. A nice feature of the living room is the floor to ceiling slider that opens completely the width of the living room for a nice open air feeling.  The same view at the Marriott Napili or Lahaina units are listed as ocean front. The Hyatt units sit back about 50 yards farther than the Marriott Lahaina tower. Huge balconies at the Hyatt with a table and four chairs, two casual chairs with a side table, and a lounge. The unit and grounds were very nice, but I am not sure if they are worth the price reported up thread they are asking when compared to the Marriott on the resale market. 

At the required presentation we told Sylvia we were Marriott owners next door and after her presentation she asked if we were interested.  Said no and was out of there in 50 minutes.  She didn't want to talk price or anything else after we said we were not interested.


----------



## alwysonvac

jtp1947 said:


> We just got back last night from the Hyatt Residence Club staying on a preview package of $995 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom unit. The package also included a $100 certificate for use on the property or next door at the hotel. Valet parking was included. The Hyatt classifies the 2 and 3 bedroom units as ocean view, but to me, they are ocean front and you can definitely hear the waves from inside the unit. A nice feature of the living room is the floor to ceiling slider that opens completely the width of the living room for a nice open air feeling.  The same view at the Marriott Napili or Lahaina units are listed as ocean front. The Hyatt units sit back about 50 yards farther than the Marriott Lahaina tower. Huge balconies at the Hyatt with a table and four chairs, two casual chairs with a side table, and a lounge. The unit and grounds were very nice, but I am not sure if they are worth the price reported up thread they are asking when compared to the Marriott on the resale market.
> 
> At the required presentation we told Sylvia we were Marriott owners next door and after her presentation she asked if we were interested.  Said no and was out of there in 50 minutes.  She didn't want to talk price or anything else after we said we were not interested.



Thanks for the update

I noticed they have some ground level units. Did you get a high floor during your preview package stay?


----------



## jtp1947

Yes, there are 12 floors and we were on the 12th.


----------



## alwysonvac

Wow, that's fantastic 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kburns3761

I was there Nov. 12-17 in a 1-bedroom.  They could have given me a mountain view (some 1-bedrooms have mountain view) or ground level.  They gave me an ocean view on the second floor.  The view was beautiful as was the unit.


----------



## taffy19

*Pictures of the Hyatt Kaanapali Beach Resort*

We were there during week #13 this year in a 1 BR ocean view condo.  The 1 BR mountain view condos have a different floor plan so I took pictures of that and of our 1 BR ocean view condo too.

I didn't make pictures inside of the 2 and 3 BR condos but took pictures of the view they have from an upper band floor. I don't remember if they all were on the 8th floor.

Condo Views from an Upper Band Floor
https://www.smugmug.com/gallery/n-kXmssw/

Resort Overview & Amenities
https://www.smugmug.com/gallery/n-6t6Tjb/

1 BR Condo - Ocean View
https://www.smugmug.com/gallery/n-jfKjTw/

1 BR Condo - Mountain View
https://www.smugmug.com/gallery/n-gqPv9G/

PS.  I would like to upload some to the TUG Photo Album but do not know how to do this.


----------



## alwysonvac

Thanks for the photos


----------



## buzglyd

hudshut said:


> I received a preview offer in the mail yesterday. It is for
> 6 days, 5 nights
> 2br, 2ba
> $1495
> 
> which must be reserved by Dec 2, 2015, for dates between January 1, 2016 and December 18, 2016.
> 
> The number to call to reserve the stay is 1-800-665-8455.



I called about that offer a few weeks ago. 

I might book one for October, 2016. $300 a night for a 2BR in that location isn't bad at all.


----------



## BigKahuna

We were next door using our weeks at MOC last month and checked it out. We are going back in a couple weeks using their 1495.00 offer for a two bedroom ocean view for 5 nites. I think this new Hyatt is the best thing on Kaanapli beach now, and I have stayed at all the end end properties there over the years. 
As much as I love it I will not be buying here because of the price and weeks are fixed, in spite of what they might tell you. 
I think after a year or two I can rent just about any week I want for a somewhat reasonable amount  to extend my stay on Maui. Because they are fixed people will start to rent when they learn they can't exchange or use the week. 
This is the best option for me, I just need to wait until the dust settles over the next couple years, then the rental market will smooth out and be ripe for the picking. Just my humble opinion. But I really don't see any reason to buy right now.
Can't wait to return though.
BigKahuna


----------



## cowboy

*Hyatt sales presentation*

We attended a sales presentation yesterday with Mark and found it to be the nicest sales presentations that we have ever been to. We have attended many at Marriott that have been low pressure but this topped them for being low pressure. They let the units sell themselves. However a lot of money for just one week a year.


----------



## NurseDave

Spending our last night here on the promo package. We actually did sign on the line during the presentation. A 2 bedroom during August for about 80k, and got 6k in builder credits. Still within our 7 day cancellation window and still thinking about it. Think we've learned it's really only worth it if we're going to use it most years, otherwise it's a high price to pay for 2200 points.


----------



## rickandcindy23

NurseDave said:


> Spending our last night here on the promo package. We actually did sign on the line during the presentation. A 2 bedroom during August for about 80k, and got 6k in builder credits. Still within our 7 day cancellation window and still thinking about it. Think we've learned it's really only worth it if we're going to use it most years, otherwise it's a high price to pay for 2200 points.



If you are fortunate enough to afford the luxury of Maui every year, and your pocketbook is not screaming after this purchase, then keep what you bought because it's unique in the Maui timeshare world.  

However, if you love the idea of Maui, there are resales at the Marriott and Westin, which are bargain prices in comparison to what you paid, and you might sleep better at night.  

In other words, don't stick with something that is going to make you miserable when the payments are due each month.


----------



## gmarine

Rescind. 80K for a timeshare is crazy. Keep in mind maintenance fees are going to increase every year too.  

I just returned from the there. Great resort but no way worth 80K unless maybe you have so much $$ you dont know what to do with it.   One thing that bothered me about the resort was that the only lounge chairs close to the beach cost extra. If I was an owner and couldnt use a chair by the beach without paying extra I'd be pretty annoyed. 

Do yourself a favor. Rescind. And if you really want Maui consider a Marriott resale or if you must have that resort wait until resales come on the market for less than half retail.


----------



## optimist

I just sold a 2200 points Hyatt for around 12K.

In a couple of years, when the dust has settled, exchanges will be available through Hyatt.  You would feel badly if you had paid 80K for something that someone else had bought for 12k.


----------



## Kal

As a basic assumption, you will only have access to the unit category and specific week you purchased.  If you want to stay in a smaller unit, or a different week, you will have to compete with all the other HRC owners who want into Maui.

 It's very easy to get caught up "in the moment" as the Hyatt presentation and that property is very slick.  But remember, it's a timeshare.

 Expect maintenance fees to increase about 5% per year.


----------



## rickandcindy23

optimist said:


> I just sold a 2200 points Hyatt for around 12K.
> 
> In a couple of years, when the dust has settled, exchanges will be available through Hyatt.  You would feel badly if you had paid 80K for something that someone else had bought for 12k.



If a person wants Hyatt Ka'anapali, then they need the guarantee they can get unit and view they desire each year. 

I am in the category where I can afford whatever I want to buy, but I wouldn't pay that much for something for ocean view and luxury. First, I didn't get here by throwing money away, and second, I don't need fancy-schmancy accommodations.  

We bought oceanfront Maui for a few hundred bucks for our deeds at a very ordinary resort.  We still cringe and complain when the MF's come due each year, and the fees are very low for West Maui oceanfront.  I pay $1680 in fees and taxes for each of our three weeks.  And guess what?  I cannot rent them for my fees because people have no idea what a bargain it is.  So I have to stay there every year.  :rofl:  Life is tough.  I will post a picture of my view on another thread.


----------



## NurseDave

Thank you all for the comments and reality check. Yes it was beautiful and we certainly wouldn't mind returning, but maybe not every year. I just emailed to cancel, hope cancelling is also as easy as they make it sound.


----------



## optimist

rickandcindy23 said:


> If a person wants Hyatt Ka'anapali, then they need the guarantee they can get unit and view they desire each year.
> 
> .



Or they can just rent it directly from Hyatt.  I just checked and a one bedroom is approx $700 a night.   

After five years of playing the exchange game, which has been a lot of fun, I  have not found anywhere I want to go back to other than Maui. So I just bought there too, but to my mind no guaranty of view or season justifies that kind of upfront cost.


----------



## gmarine

NurseDave said:


> Thank you all for the comments and reality check. Yes it was beautiful and we certainly wouldn't mind returning, but maybe not every year. I just emailed to cancel, hope cancelling is also as easy as they make it sound.



Follow the directions to rescind EXACTLY as listed. Do not assume that you can do it by email unless it specifically has instructions to do so.


----------

